# What tank too use on a eleaf istick 20w



## reijnier (17/1/15)

Im looking to upgrade but unsure of tank.scared of a weak tank, burnt wick by using too much volts and watss or something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

Hi Bud I have had the Nautilus mini, the Kangertech Protank 3 and the Kayfun 3.1 on mine and all of them performed very well. You have many choices but if your looking for a tank that you don't need to build your own coils I would recommend the Nautilus mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Andre (17/1/15)

The Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN) and just start at the lowest setting.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## shaunnadan (17/1/15)

definitely go for the Mini Nautilus as a tank with commercial coils and the lemo/lemo drop as a rebuildable tank.

ive pushed the watts on my tank and never had a burnt hit. those tanks are solid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

Ye definitely the mAN.

But, and I have no experience with it, the ELeaf GS Air was specifically designed for it.

Oupa from VapourMountain is impressed with it. And it's only R180... so might be worth looking into..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (17/1/15)

At that price I would def consider the gs air for the istick..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

Eleaf have brought us worthy products to, so....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LFC (17/1/15)

Nautilus mini without doubt, recently got an Aerotank mini and while it's good, it just doesn't deliver like the aMN.


----------



## reijnier (18/1/15)

My choices at my vendor are aspire nautilus, aspire atlantis,inokin gladius,kangertech aerotank giant,kangertech aerotank mega,kangertech aerotank turbo,kangertech aerotank v2,kangertech subtank hybrid.Mmm but I got time carefully plan it


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

reijnier said:


> My choices at my vendor are aspire nautilus, aspire atlantis,inokin gladius,kangertech aerotank giant,kangertech aerotank mega,kangertech aerotank turbo,kangertech aerotank v2,kangertech subtank hybrid.Mmm but I got time carefully plan it



The nautilus (as mentioned many times here) is a very good device that is a very good fit for the iStick. 

That said, if you don't mind a bit of overhang then the SubTank (using it's 1.2 Ohm coils) is a great device that allows you to start of with stock coils and switch to rebuilding once you feel comfortable with it. However, there is a smaller version of the SubTank that should be hitting us pretty soon (few weeks probably, maybe a month). IMO that would be the perfect tank for the iStick, so if you can wait that would be the one to get - it's called the SubTank Mini and holds 4.5ml of juice and features commercial coils as well as a rebuildable section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (18/1/15)

@reijnier if You don't mind I want to mention the one flaw on the Istick. The center Pin is not the greatest of designs. My reason for keeping the Nautilus on the on the Istick, is the fact that the Nautilus has a spring loaded Center contact that may actually help avoid issues with the the Istick not making contact. I don't know if this is a standard thing on all Aspire tanks but its something that yo may want to take into account.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Arthster said:


> @reijnier if You don't mind I want to mention the one flaw on the Istick. The center Pin is not the greatest of designs. My reason for keeping the Nautilus on the on the Istick, is the fact that the Nautilus has a spring loaded Center contact that may actually help avoid issues with the the Istick not making contact. I don't know if this is a standard thing on all Aspire tanks but its something that yo may want to take into account.



Totally agree, the subtank also has a spring loaded pin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/1/15)

For the 20W, using a tank that has a spring loaded positive pin, is pretty much essential. You can get other tanks to work, but 9 times out of 10 its a pain in the neck. Also, the 20W only fires down to 1.00 ohm, so it's not suitable for use with the Aspire Atlantis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> For the 20W, using a tank that has a spring loaded positive pin, is pretty much essential. You can get other tanks to work, but 9 times out of 10 its a pain in the neck. Also, the 20W only fires down to 1.00 ohm, so it's not suitable for use with the Aspire Atlantis.



Does the 30W fire below 1.0 Ohm...think my brain is just slow this morning and I forgot...I know the 50W goes to .2 but what about the 30W?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/1/15)

yep, 30W goes down to 0.5 (0.48 when you're lucky ) but my understanding is that to really milk the maximum performance out of the atlantis, you want a mod that can hit it with more than 30W

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> yep, 30W goes down to 0.5 (0.48 when you're lucky ) but my understanding is that to really milk the maximum performance out of the atlantis, you want a mod that can hit it with more than 30W



Wow, they really have improved everything that was lacking in the 20W with the 30W - Eleaf is on a roll

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier (18/1/15)

So the nautilus and eleaf is a match made in heaven, but I will refer to friend who's got one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

I agree with the Nautilus Mini

I have the Nautilus Mini and the iStick and they work very well together
The Nautilus mini delivers great flavour with the 1.8 ohm BVC coils. 
Excellent performer for a non rebuildable device

I cannot say the same for the Nautilus (the bigger one). I much prefer the Mini

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## reijnier (18/1/15)

Silver said:


> I agree with the Nautilus Mini
> 
> I have the Nautilus Mini and the iStick and they work very well together
> The Nautilus mini delivers great flavour with the 1.8 ohm BVC coils.
> ...


I am considering the mini and veering of from kangertech but I will gather more facts mabe sharing it with a nother make tank


----------



## saiman (19/1/15)

Dude to be honest if you go with a non subohm tank then the Nautilus mini is it. My gripe with Kanger is that almost all 2014 tanks use the same coils anf these coils arent as reliable as the Aspire BVC coil. So for me in a way most commercial Kanger tanks have the same cons. But...if you wait for the Kanger Subtank mini or nano with the new OCC coils that is a different story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Guunie (19/1/15)

I use the nautilus mini and an itaste clk. Popped my mini on an istick the other day at vapeking to test it out....at 14.4w it was amazing! Made me want to buy it right then and there. Great combo to use and I am loving my nautilus mini would recommend it to anyone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

I never take the Nautilus of my Istick. I think the thread has glued itself in place by now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reijnier (20/1/15)

So the nautilus mini or sub ohm tank now to get my finances in order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exodus (20/1/15)

I am running a Nautilus Mini on mine after using a kangertech genitank. The Nautilus Mini it is with out a doubt the tank I would suggest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reijnier (20/1/15)

So the mini so good I can get two for rotating flavours

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## reijnier (20/1/15)

What's the name and description of the replacement coils


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

reijnier said:


> What's the name and description of the replacement coils


Just look for Aspire Nautilus BVC coils. Like these: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...cts/aspire-nautilus-mini-coisl-1-8-ohm-5-pack


----------



## exodus (20/1/15)

For the Nautilus just use the Aspire Nautilus BVC Replacement Atomizers. The ones I have now are the 1.6 Ohm. not sure if you get other Ohms of them.


----------



## reijnier (20/1/15)

Andre said:


> Just look for Aspire Nautilus BVC coils. Like these: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...cts/aspire-nautilus-mini-coisl-1-8-ohm-5-pack


Thanks


----------



## JakesSA (20/1/15)

For a rebuildable tank consider the eLeaf Alpha, its centre pin is spring loaded to save your 510 connector on the iStick and fits the power range perfectly. Whatever you do, do not use a Magma, great rda, but probably the longest 510 connector I have ever seen! Might as well call it the 510 killer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (20/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> For a rebuildable tank consider the eLeaf Alpha, its centre pin is spring loaded to save your 510 connector on the iStick and fits the power range perfectly. Whatever you do, do not use a Magma, great rda, but probably the longest 510 connector I have ever seen! Might as well call it the 510 killer!


Ok but I dont know enough to build my own coils wil probably upgrade a few times before considering a rebuildable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (20/1/15)

reijnier said:


> Ok but I dont know enough to build my own coils will probably upgrade a few times before considering a rebuildable



Fair enough, as others here have said, the Nautilus Mini is then the perfect fit!


----------



## reijnier (20/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Fair enough, as others here have said, the Nautilus Mini is then the perfect fit!


My vendor is out of stock at the moment but I think the votes are in the atlantis mini is the one ill take

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

reijnier said:


> My vendor is out of stock at the moment but I think the votes are in the atlantis mini is the one ill take


Atlantis mini? If you mean SubTank mini then you will have to wait a little longer, they haven't been released yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier (21/1/15)

Anybody knows how much juice I'm going to use with the eLeaf istick and mini nautilus


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

reijnier said:


> Anybody knows how much juice I'm going to use with the eLeaf istick and mini nautilus



This is unfortunately impossible to predict. Everyone's needs and usage habits are so different - and it also changes over time 
The Nautilus Mini however is not particularly heavy on juice, if that's what you are worried about..but if you chain vape it all day then of course you are going to be using more juice

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reijnier (21/1/15)

Ok I was pack a day still smoking just as much about twenty pufs every hour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

reijnier said:


> Ok I was pack a day still smoking just as much about twenty pufs every hour



Wish there was a formula, but it would require a lot of variables 

Things that affect juice usage:
Coil Resistance (Ohm)
Power level (Wattage)
Airflow
Number of puffs (per minute/hour/day/etc)
Duration of each puff (or at least an average) (seconds)
Duration between puffs (seconds) - chain vaping tends to use more juice because the coil does not have time to cool down 100% resulting in somewhat more vapor (i.e. more juice used)
Juice mix (VG/PG Ratio) - I'm guessing, but probably affects it somewhat 
The gravitational fluctuation and/or solar rays - ok, now I'm just kidding 

And I'm sure there are a few more factors, but this should give you a good idea of how nearly impossible it would be to predict juice usage 

Only way to do it reliably (and even then it varies) is to vape for a day/week/month and measure your usage, then average/extrapolate to find the amount you are looking for

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## reijnier (22/1/15)

Mmm I can always power down the wats and volts thanks just on a bit of a budget

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

reijnier said:


> Mmm I can always power down the wats and volts thanks just on a bit of a budget



That'll do it 

I've been there too, and a great way to supplement without breaking the bank is to do some very basic DIY (i.e. single flavour). It is a very cheap way to keep vaping all the time without having to limit yourself. Just supplement it with some nice juice every now and then and it should keep you happy - it does for me. Besides, it's really fun to make your own juice


----------



## reijnier (22/1/15)

Ok where can I buy flavouring


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

reijnier said:


> Ok where can I buy flavouring



SkyBlue has a starter kit which includes everything you need + two flavours of your choice - this makes 300ml of juice @ 12mg 

VapourMountain also sells DIY stuff


----------



## reijnier (22/1/15)

I


free3dom said:


> SkyBlue has a starter kit which includes everything you need + two flavours of your choice - this makes 300ml of juice @ 12mg
> 
> VapourMountain also sells DIY stuff


Ill check it out I'm using 12 thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

reijnier said:


> I
> 
> Ill check it out I'm using 12 thanks



Good stuff...also if you are curious as to how it's done, check out this DIY thread.
And ask any questions you have over there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Good stuff...also if you are curious as to how it's done, check out this DIY thread.
> And ask any questions you have over there


Thanks


----------



## khemas (16/2/15)

I would recommand mini nautilus over subtanks cause subtanks main purpose is subohm, and your Istick won't support very low coils


----------



## free3dom (16/2/15)

khemas said:


> I would recommand mini nautilus over subtanks cause subtanks main purpose is subohm, and your Istick won't support very low coils



The SubTank also comes with a 1.2 Ohm coil in the box which works perfectly on the iStick. I've also built a 1.1 Ohm coil on the RBA base that works perfectly on the iStick. 

And the SubTank destroys the mini nautilus on the flavour front 

Not to mention the fact that the SubTank provides coils+RBA in a single package, holds more juice and is only marginally more expensive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff (16/2/15)

free3dom said:


> The SubTank also comes with a 1.2 Ohm coil in the box which works perfectly on the iStick. I've also built a 1.1 Ohm coil on the RBA base that works perfectly on the iStick.
> 
> And the SubTank destroys the mini nautilus on the flavour front
> 
> Not to mention the fact that the SubTank provides coils+RBA in a single package, holds more juice and is only marginally more expensive



Was impressed with the subtank mini at 0.5, so just ordered the Subtank Nano + 1.2ohm coils for my Istick 20 at work. Been using the Mini Nautilus on it till now for mouth-to-lung, but I've been moving over to straight-to-lung, and my eGrip+RBA is rocking with a big coil at 1.2 Ohm way below 20 Watts, so I'm keen to see how the Nano does.

PS: Note the Subtank Nano doesn't have or can take an RBA from the mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (16/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Was impressed with the subtank at 0.5, so just ordered the Subtank Nano + 1.2ohm coils for my Istick 20 at work. Been using the Mini Nautilus on it till now for mouth-to-lung, but I've been moving over to straight-to-lung, and my eGrip+RBA is rocking with a big coil at 1.2 Ohm way below 20 Watts, so I'm keen to see how the Nano does.
> 
> PS: Note the Subtank Nano doesn't have or can take an RBA from the mini.



Nano should be a great tank for light use, especially with a 1.2 OCC coil - it's supposedly got similar flavour performance to the Mini, so I'm eager to hear if it holds up 

Just like it's older (or rather, bigger) siblings, the Nano is a great looking tank too

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## reijnier (16/2/15)

So I can use rda on the iStick


----------



## shaunnadan (16/2/15)

yes you can, as long as your coil build is above 1ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## reijnier (16/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> yes you can, as long as your coil build is above 1ohm


Because im checking my budget and saving on coils and mixing my own will get me better results, im getting it beginning March


----------



## reijnier (16/2/15)

reijnier said:


> Because im checking my budget and saving on coils and mixing my own will get me better results, im getting it beginning March


Mixing own juice


----------



## shaunnadan (16/2/15)

What's ur budget like ?


----------



## reijnier (23/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> What's ur budget like ?


1200 max a month but with vaping my math shows an amount I want to stick with


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/15)

hmmm... 

so you have the 20w istick already which is a big plus.

for 1200 you can set yourself ur rather nicely and then each month spend considerably less. 

get yourself a subtank mini 
it has the 1.2ohm occ coil and an rba base for building your own coils. big plus is that the occ coils cn be rewicked and recoiled so its not really something you need to replace. so if your own coils are not too grand in the begining then just pop in the occ coil, have a vape and try again later. the subtank will handle everything the istick 20w has to push at it without any problems

once you have that and a diy kit your costs each month will drop until you decide on upgrading and getting more gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## reijnier (23/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> hmmm...
> 
> so you have the 20w istick already which is a big plus.
> 
> ...


Will take under consideration thanks for the input


----------



## reijnier (23/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> hmmm...
> 
> so you have the 20w istick already which is a big plus.
> 
> ...


I have to buy the eLeaf first so theres a special on rba so get those first for generating exp as im using a twisp ans have to dive into the deep end first


----------



## reijnier (23/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> hmmm...
> 
> so you have the 20w istick already which is a big plus.
> 
> ...


Or would you suggest I buy the subtank straight out of the box


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/15)

the subtank mini is a complete solution for you. 

come with :

spare glass tank
o rings, some jap cotton and screw driver 
0.5ohm occ coil (you cant use this on your istick)
1.2ohm occ coil (perfect for your istick)
rba base for building your own coils with some pre wrapped 0.5 coils (just kep those coils aside for now)

all you need is some of your own wire and wick and your sorted !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (23/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> the subtank mini is a complete solution for you.
> 
> come with :
> 
> ...


With what gauge wire


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/15)

26g or 28g should be fine.


----------



## Yiannaki (23/2/15)

reijnier said:


> With what gauge wire


28g will be your safest bet if you're just starting out building

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## reijnier (23/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> 28g will be your safest bet if you're just starting out building


Ok thanx because id rather not drip Al the time I think this is the best option so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/15)

dripping is not too bad. you get lot of flavour and tons of clouds.

i use a tank in the day and then when i get home and have time to chill i whip out the dripper and use that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier (23/2/15)

Just seems to cumbersome but I will get a dripper eventually


----------



## Yiannaki (23/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> dripping is not too bad. you get lot of flavour and tons of clouds.
> 
> i use a tank in the day and then when i get home and have time to chill i whip out the dripper and use that



I was always afraid that dripping would be a PITA but once i started doing it, i found it was not bad at all. As long as you have an atty with a wide enough DT to drip down into.


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/15)

lol, it is but after a while it becomes second nature. you dont even think about it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I was always afraid that dripping would be a PITA but once i started doing it, i found it was not bad at all. As long as you have an atty with a wide enough DT to drip down into.



i just pull the top cap off and drip straight onto the coils, hardly ever drip through the drip tip.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/15)

and its not like every hit you need to drip. saturate the wicks and you can get a decent amount of hits before you redrip again


----------



## reijnier (23/2/15)

Wat dripper should I start with because there are cheap options


----------



## Yiannaki (23/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> i just pull the top cap off and drip straight onto the coils, hardly ever drip through the drip tip.



I'm just fussy  lol Thankfully the marquis is a piece of cake to drip onto. Stoked for my doge v2, that will be a pleasure to drip with


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/15)

maybe a tugboat or a plume veil would be a good starter dripper. the derringer is also amazing and looks awesome on the istick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier (23/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> maybe a tugboat or a plume veil would be a good starter dripper. the derringer is also amazing and looks awesome on the istick


Will window shop thanks again for the input


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/15)

look for drippers that offer a dual and single coil build. stay away from anything higher than dual coil since you dont have enough power to fire it up nicely (onslaught rba)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/2/15)

reijnier said:


> Will window shop thanks again for the input



I would suggest starting off with the humble IGO - L. It comes highly recommended by @Silver @r0gue z0mbie 

It's a simple single coil dripper, which will be perfectly suited to your power requirements and it has great flavour. It should also not be too expensive and therefore wont be a complete waste if you decide that dripping is not your style.

I am not too sure where you can pick one up from but perhaps make a post in the 'Who has stock" thread so that the retailers can pitch in.

I hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I would suggest starting off with the humble IGO - L. It comes highly recommended by @Silver @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> It's a simple single coil dripper, which will be perfectly suited to your power requirements and it has great flavour. It should also not be too expensive and therefore wont be a complete waste if you decide that dripping is not your style.
> 
> ...



The only place I've seen the IGO is www.juicyjoes.co.za
Got mine from there and its good quality

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (24/2/15)

My friend and I use Kayfuns on our iSticks. Kayfuns are 'less popular' these days due to so much competition in the market, but I swear by them as the taste is fantastic and it's really easy to re-build. They're also built super solid so you won't need to worry about breaking them (in fact I'm more scared of the Kayfun breaking the iStick). You can pick up a new Kayfun clone for anywhere from R200 all the way to R450 for a "higher quality" clone. The originals go for much more, so don't even bother looking at them. I have a Kayfun lite running a 26ga coil at 9 wraps which comes to 1.2 ohms (or a little under). The vape is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reijnier (24/2/15)

I


Yiannaki said:


> I would suggest starting off with the humble IGO - L. It comes highly recommended by @Silver @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> It's a simple single coil dripper, which will be perfectly suited to your power requirements and it has great flavour. It should also not be too expensive and therefore wont be a complete waste if you decide that dripping is not your style.
> 
> ...


I saw one at vapour mountain

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reijnier (28/2/15)

My order is in 30w istick with kangertech subtank mini thanks for everything hopefully I will be pleased

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (28/2/15)

reijnier said:


> My order is in 30w istick with kangertech subtank mini thanks for everything hopefully I will be pleased



Finally got my Nano for the iStick 20 and it rocks with the 1.2Ohm coil. Something I found and can advise on for the Subtank series (for both Nano and Mini), especially if you're starting off on the 1.2Ohm coils, is to get a standard narrow-bore driptip for improved flavour. The standard subtank wide bore is meant for higher volume/wattage vaping and diffuses the lower volume of flavour-carrying vapour too much at lower wattages. The narrower drip tip will help concentrate the flavour. A cheap and easy fix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jakey (28/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I was always afraid that dripping would be a PITA but once i started doing it, i found it was not bad at all. As long as you have an atty with a wide enough DT to drip down into.


Hey man just started dripping recently, I also saw how it can be a PITA but I just keep grabbing that PITA and keep making awesome vape schwarmas. Badum-tsssshhhhh

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/3/15)

No no, dripping is a pain in the ass... But once you start, you cant stop.

I waste sooo much juice, not being careful not to leak. I also don't like lining the hell out of the deck with wick, which helps not leak.

But I only have RDA's with single coils on my 20watt iStick.


----------



## reijnier (1/3/15)

Ill start dripping after im bored with my new gear thanks


----------



## The Wolf (1/3/15)

@reijnier I got my iStick 30w and the ST-mini on recomendation from @free3dom 

All I can say is ..... It's  AWESOME!!! 

Please post some picks once you get the goodies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (1/3/15)

De


The Wolf said:


> @reijnier I got my iStick 30w and the ST-mini on recomendation from @free3dom
> 
> All I can say is ..... It's  AWESOME!!!
> 
> Please post some picks once you get the goodies


Definitely here and the vapemail tred but ive got the red one but it looks pink think il give it a spray ones the warty had past

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Wolf (1/3/15)

reijnier said:


> De
> 
> Definitely here and the vapemail tred but ive got the red one but it looks pink think il give it a spray ones the warty had past



I have seen iStick stickers on the web here: http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-stickers.html
Not sure if they available locally.......
I got the Black one and was thinking if I get board with the color I will get some pro sticker shop to make me a nice sticker.


----------



## DoubleD (1/3/15)

I was so hard up looking for the right tank for my istick but then I got an Atomic RDA (Baby is her name ) from Gazzacpt, now I cant seem to put Baby in the corner lol 
Dripping all day is a little bit of a lus but damm the vape is perfect. 
In fact, all my tank searches has taken a back seat and drippers are on the menu, like the magma RDA or the Aeolus Rda will definitely be my next purchase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/3/15)

@DoubleD are you using the Atomic on a 20watt iStick, or 30?


----------



## DoubleD (1/3/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @DoubleD are you using the Atomic on a 20watt iStick, or 30?



The 20w, buddy 

I think once I get my 30w and 50w, I'll be using drippers on them too  (istick issues )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reijnier (1/3/15)

The Wolf said:


> I have seen iStick stickers on the web here: http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-stickers.html
> Not sure if they available locally.......
> I got the Black one and was thinking if I get board with the color I will get some pro sticker shop to make me a nice sticker.


Not in sa but il try to contact them awesome site though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> The 20w, buddy
> 
> I think once I get my 30w and 50w, I'll be using drippers on them too  (istick issues )



I also only use drippers.

At home the Odin on a Cloupor Mini, but I've been wanting something good for my 20watt iStick, which I like carrying when I'm out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/3/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I also only use drippers.
> 
> At home the Odin on a Cloupor Mini, but I've been wanting something good for my 20watt iStick, which I like carrying when I'm out.




BOOM!






I dont use that crappy driptip anymore though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (2/3/15)

The Wolf said:


> @reijnier I got my iStick 30w and the ST-mini on recomendation from @free3dom
> 
> All I can say is ..... It's  AWESOME!!!
> 
> Please post some picks once you get the goodies



I'm glad you like it bud...it truly is a fantastic combination 
PS: do yourself a favour and grab a silicon sleeve for the iStick (if you don't already have one)...gives it that final touch which really completes the package - feels fantastic in your hand and protects the device too

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## reijnier (2/3/15)

free3dom said:


> I'm glad you like it bud...it truly is a fantastic combination
> PS: do yourself a favour and grab a silicon sleeve for the iStick (if you don't already have one)...gives it that final touch which really completes the package - feels fantastic in your hand and protects the device too


We're can I find one


----------



## free3dom (2/3/15)

reijnier said:


> We're can I find one



They are here (at eciggies)...for R40, and they really are quite awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (2/3/15)

free3dom said:


> They are here (at eciggies)...for Rand they really are quite awesome


Will disguise the pink if its not red will have to wait to safe for some eliquid aswel much abliged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (2/3/15)

reijnier said:


> Will disguise the pink if its not red will have to wait to safe for some eliquid aswel much abliged



Yep, that it will....covers the entire thing in beautiful black silicone - only the top cap is visible 
Best to bundle it with something indeed - shipping would be more expensive that the product itself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Finally got my Nano for the iStick 20 and it rocks with the 1.2Ohm coil. Something I found and can advise on for the Subtank series (for both Nano and Mini), especially if you're starting off on the 1.2Ohm coils, is to get a standard narrow-bore driptip for improved flavour. The standard subtank wide bore is meant for higher volume/wattage vaping and diffuses the lower volume of flavour-carrying vapour too much at lower wattages. The narrower drip tip will help concentrate the flavour. A cheap and easy fix.



Thanks for this tip @huffnpuff 
I am going to be trying the 1.2 ohm stock coil on the Subtank Mini soon and will keep this in mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (3/3/15)

I've got bad news I've ordered the istick 30w and the day after they notify me its out of stock. So they tell me I can add twenty rand for a cloupor so did because I cant wait for another month

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Raslin (3/3/15)

reijnier said:


> I've got bad news I've ordered the istick 30w and the day after they notify me its out of stock. So they tell me I can add twenty rand for a cloupor so did because I cant wait for another month


Bummer, I hate it when that happens. Good luck with the cloupor, would be interested in knowing how you like it.


----------



## The Wolf (3/3/15)

AWWW!! Sorry to here @reijnier  that's just disappointing.

I have heard the Cloupor is just as good, please give us some feedback it was one of my considerations before the iStick


----------



## reijnier (3/3/15)

The Wolf said:


> AWWW!! Sorry to here @reijnier  that's just disappointing.
> 
> I have heard the Cloupor is just as good, please give us some feedback it was one of my considerations before the iStick


Will do, but maybe it's for the best saw I can replace the battery in cloupor a big upside

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Wolf (3/3/15)

That was the reason I was looking at the Cloupor  can always carry a spare Batt 

I take it's the Cloupor mini 30W you getting


----------



## reijnier (3/3/15)

T


The Wolf said:


> That was the reason I was looking at the Cloupor  can always carry a spare Batt
> 
> I take it's the Cloupor mini 30W you getting
> 
> View attachment 22427


That exact same one silver aswel

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TAKIS.VAPE (3/3/15)

With regard to what tank using on a eleaf istick 20w , i would probably suggest using GS AIR , or the aspire Nautilus mini , great tanks with replaceable coils , the tanks mentioned most likely range from R400-R500 and the new coils at about R40 every 2 - 3 weeks depending on how often you vape, so in the long run it may or may not be cost effective but they surely do last, enjoy vaping


----------



## free3dom (4/3/15)

reijnier said:


> I've got bad news I've ordered the istick 30w and the day after they notify me its out of stock. So they tell me I can add twenty rand for a cloupor so did because I cant wait for another month



That's really not bad at all. You will get almost exactly the same performance out of the Cloupor Mini as you would the iStick 30W, with the added benefit that the Cloupor has a easily replaceable battery. The only downside (and it's not that bad) is the firing delay - it takes 1 second to wake up when you push the fire button after the device has gone to sleep (so every 2mins IIRC). Personally, I think the ability to replace the battery far outweighs that one little negative

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## reijnier (5/3/15)

Im struggling to upload the picture I got the upload screen and I chose the file then there no accept button I've cropped the image to fit the spec's of the file size and the frame size but still no luck​

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## reijnier (17/3/15)

this my new baby vapes like a beaut with a one point one seven ohm

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## reijnier (17/3/15)

reijnier said:


> View attachment 23189
> this my new baby vapes like a beaut with a one point one seven ohm


Rda coil works better than I expected and its do-able I manage wrapping my own coils

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (17/3/15)

Nice @reijnier 

Fantastic setup that, and glad to hear you are managing it...it's a whole new level of vaping now


----------



## reijnier (17/3/15)

At 5


free3dom said:


> Nice @reijnier
> 
> Fantastic setup that, and glad to hear you are managing it...it's a whole new level of vaping now


 Volts the vapour is phenomenal makes my twisp look like a serial box toy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (17/3/15)

reijnier said:


> At 5 Volts the vapour is phenomenal makes my twisp look like a serial box toy





I'd like to find some vape gear in my serial - but not if it's a twisp

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## reijnier (25/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> hmmm...
> 
> so you have the 20w istick already which is a big plus.
> 
> ...


I want to thank you for suggesting the subtank found it to be perfect for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (25/5/15)

cool stuff buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

